# Endearing Traits?



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Do your vizslas do things that you find particularly endearing? Nothing spectacular or special, but just some everyday things that you find endearing? 
For example, the little crooked trot that they do when they walk down a dirt road... Where their rear legs are just askew of the front? 

Grady sometimes will sit down to eat. Don't know why or why I find it endearing. Radar moans and groans when he is sleeping and is stretching out. Sis and her daughter Abby will shake themselves from the front, and then shake all the way to the rear and make a little grunting noise that vibrates as they shake. 

Do yours have any habits or little quirks that you find endearing?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

1. When I am ill (like I was yesterday), Bailey will lay by my side, on the bed all day long until I get up, only leaving to go out and pee and eat.

2. When I return from work the dogs are ALWAYS glad to see me like I had been away for years.

3. The play fighting they do in the living room every evening that is our entertainment.

Just three of the things that are endearing. When hiking I call it "smiles per hour" and 30 is average.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

In my case, there are really too many to list... I have been completely smitten since the day I brought Willie home!! 

Well, I guess one thing stands out... I love that he is so friendly when meeting new people. He introduces himself and then leans against the person. He's a real leaner. 

Oh, and another thing... When he's excited about going somewhere, he leaps up into the air with all fours, like a bucking bronco. 

Oh, and something else... I love the expression on his face when he is getting a belly rub. Pure bliss. 

Well, I could go on and on. I am still smitten!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Like mswhipple said, there are so many!

One thing Watson has recently started doing is what we call hugs. He'll sit in front of someone, do a little whine and wait for them to come down to his level. He'll sit back on his hind legs, put his paws on their shoulders or forearms, then looks into the persons eyes and just stays there. Sometimes he'll go in for an eskimo kiss or a lick. He just loves doing it, and we think it's the sweetest!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

The sit command when on wet ground. Hegy will just go down 3/4's and give that look of 'that's all yer gettin..ok!!' :

When he's quartering and gets into really thick grass, he starts to jump and spring around like a springer! 

When he knows he's done a good retrieve on a bird or a dummy n u give the dead command, he looks up n gives a grunt n the has a shake down after!

The prancing around and shoulder barges when your wrestling him. 

When you give the sit and stroke his chest he will gently put his paw onto your arm as though he's stroking u back.

The list goes on.... ... Good thread btw!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

This list definitely grows with the pup! These are just a few:

• Since the day we brought Aspen home has loved anything metal or shiny - knobs on furniture, screw drivers, wrenches, rings, watches, zippers... He now leaves the furniture metal alone but he can't resist a small sniff or nibble at guests watches, rings, zippers, etc. - we have worked very hard on the "leave it" command because of this!

• If you pet him when sleeping he will let out a big satisfied sigh. Each time you pet him he stretches out his toes. 

• At 6 am EVERY day I wake up to a Aspen sitting on the floor beside my bed, staring within inches of my face waiting for any sign of life - if I so much as blink and he sees it he starts bucking and making an assortment of Chewbacca type sounds until we go downstairs for breakfast. This eliminates the need for an alarm clock, but has also eliminated the possibility of ever sleeping in again. He is so happy in the morning I can't help but be happy with him. ;D He does a similar song and dance when we get home from work. 

Can't wait to see what quirks the future brings!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

As many have said, this list could go on and on for days. Just a few:
- At night Haeden has to sleep in "little spoon position" and often puts his head over my neck in the sweetest way possible. If you move him he lets out this little groan as if to say, "I'm comfy! Nooo!!" (He also stretches out fully and pushes my fiance off the bed which I find QUITE hilarious :)
- His absolute love of children despite us having any yet. He can be in a dead sleep and will wake up if he hears a baby cry on TV. He is fascinated with my nieces and nephews and wants nothing more than their attention. He's going to make an awesome "big brother" one day soon.
- How trusting and innocent he is. He doesn't know or understand how to be mean and doesn't understand when people or other dogs are mean to him.
- His inability to do something he isn't supposed to without telling on himself. He'll steal something out of the garbage and then brings it to us with his ears back to tell us "I did something baaaaad..."

They're all so quirky! Can't wait to read more!


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll limit myself to my favorite:

Have Roothee (14 months old) and Babbz (1/2 Vizsla/Lab and now 14 years old and still going for a bit yet.......).

When Roothee gets back from a day of hunting, she'll usually trot lightly up to Babbz who's snoring on her bed as she can't hear a thing when we come home.

Then, she stands over Babbz, gives a couple little sniffs at Babbz - as if to see if she's awake (or alive!) - then Roothee will settle back into the half pre-pounce stance/butt wiggle, pounce close to Babbz and BARK (really loud) - scares the heck out of Babbz - and then play time begins!

I really need to get that on video soon. It is extremely funny - even though I feel kind of bad for Babbz for getting startled - but she's always happy to see Roothee.

OK - one more: When I'm sitting on the deck reading - Roothee will jump on the picnic table and stand over the book, floppy ears and all, staring down at the book and very still, sometimes for a good 15 seconds - like she can read???


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I love this thread!

I can't remember the first time she did it, but it's now our morning ritual. I get out of bed, stand at the edge, tap my shoulders, and Scout will pop up resting her paws on my shoulders. She'll hug me for a few minutes, alternating between nuzzling me and staring adoringly into my eyes whilst "smiling." Typical of a vizsla, her tail is wagging the whole time. 

I love how she attempts to stalk the cats. She'll walk very carefully, only thing is it's right next to them in a sort heel position with no following distance at all. I'm pretty sure she thinks they don't see her, but really they're just ignoring her. 

Rod, I like your smiles per hour measurement. I can't put a number on it, but I know it's definitely increased since bringing her home.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Great thread! There really are so many things. Like Rod, I've been sick with a cold this week and every time I took a nap, I'd wake up with two of the cutest faces as close to my face as they could get without actually touching me. 

Every morning as soon as Penny realizes I'm awake she crawls up the bed until her entire body is on top of me and she puts her front feet on my shoulders and then tries to lick my face. I will usually block her licks so she'll just lay her head down under my chin until I get up. 

Every evening Cash talks to me. He'll come up to the couch and stand with his front leg on the couch with his back feet on the floor, so we are eye to eye. Then he'll do a small whine and I say "what's wrong buddy?" then he answers in his Chewbacca voice and I copy cat back whatever he does. We go back a forth a few times in the Chewbacca voice and then he'll bark. Every time he barks I say "what!?" (and kind of make it sound like a bark). If I say "what, what, what?" he'll bark back at me three times - he matches the number of barks to the number of times I say "what". It really does feel like we are having a conversation - I'm just not sure what we are talking about.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My very first contact with a Vizsla...
We had chosen the breed, and deposited on a puppy and were at the breeders to meet the dame, sire, and pup.
The dame had just had surgery to remove several mamories, and was wearing a t-shirt. As we stood in the breeders house, she let the mama into the room with us, the first thing she did was come and sit at my feet and lean up against my shins with her head on my knees... ADORABLE!! 
So sweet, and so smooth, so pleasent to touch and rub... there is just no dog quite the same.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

One of my favorite traits about each dog: 

Miles always brings me a toy when I get home. Sometimes he is so excited to see me that he runs up to me and wags his tail, then realizes he forgot a toy and rushes off to get one then runs back to me and bashes it up against me. So cute. 

When Chase yawns he lets out crazy dinosaur sounds. We call him the Baby Raptor, but not that he's 40lbs we will have to stop calling him a baby soon!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

When Laika feels she is not being attended to enough she will place her paw on me and pull my hand towards her, or nudge her nose under my hand until it ends up on her head. 

If we have something she wants (usually food), she will paw the air to indicate she wants it 

Like mswhipple's pup, Laika also does the bucking bronco dance when really excited. Cracks me up every time ;D


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I love this thread! I love vizslas!

Kafka has so many ways about her that make me laugh and bring me joy every day! Since most of those have already been mentioned (pawing,bring toys,cuddling with moans), here's the one I'll mention: 

when pointing/stalking, she'll sometimes slowly turn her head as if saying "mom, are you watching me being awesome?"
Hm..I just realized that maybe she is trying to say "what are you doing? You're ruining my focus!"

I took a video with my phone last weekend. It's pretty long, slowly stalking. At 1:30 you can see her turn her head. I love watching her!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?fmt=22&v=Rcp4RqZ8tfw&feature=youtube_gdata_player&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DRcp4RqZ8tfw%26feature%3Dyoutube_gdata_player%26fmt%3D22

(You could only hear the wind blowing in the microphone so instead I picked the first instrumental song that youtube offered, seems to fit ok haha)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Loved your video... She is beautiful!! ;D

The music was perfect, too! LOL!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

As others have said there are loads of examples for here. I will just put a couple of the more recent traits that I love. 

1. Mac rests his chin on the carry cot of our new born daughter and watches her sleep. He will check in every 30 mins or so when she is sleeping. Here is a picture. 

2. If I am preparing food and sprinkling something on top like cheese or nuts Mac sits next to me and it is like he is thinking so much about the food falling that he makes little licking type mouth clicking noises as if he is catching it. Even though the food is falling from my hand to the plate and nowhere near him. Silly boy!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh right after posting I remembered another one. 

When we go hiking in the woods now he does an ambush at least once on every walk. He will disappear to the left or right of me off the path into the hedges when out in front of me. He then does a loop and sneaks up behind me running full speed and jumps onto my back. He then gives me a look that is as close to a smile that I have ever seen a dog do. It is crazy that he does this and I swear it is because as part of his recall training as a pup I used to hide from him and then surprise him. I think he now does it to me.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Isaac usually falls asleep cuddled up in our bed under the blankets. But he likes to have both me and my hubby in bed. If I stay up to clean up, watch TV or use the computer he would not give up until I go to bed as well. He will lean against me while I am doing dishes, push his face into my chest and my face if I am on the sofa, continuously nudge my arm with his head so that I cannot use the computer. Once he gets me to stop doing whatever I am doing, he literally leads me to the bedroom looking back periodically to check that I am following him. It can seem annoying to some, but I think it is very sweet of him.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Too many to list, but I'll try!

I love the straight, stiff legged sleeping. Often with all 4 feet touching. 

I love the grunts, sighs & groans they make when they are resting.

I love it when they dream and you can see that they are "running" fast somewhere.

I love how they can be fast asleep and wide awake literally within 1 second.

I love it when they snuggle in tight under the blanket you put over them in cold weather and sigh with contentment.

I love the obvious jealously you can see in their face when you pet one instead of the other - leading to you having to pet both of them.

I love their smell. I could just drink it in they smell so wonderful.

I love the "smile" they have when they are running in a huge field, hiking, swimming or doing something they love.

I love it when the wag their stumpy tails. Too cute.

I love the expression in their eyes and the way their eyebrows move. It is human like - you feel like they really understand what you are saying.

I love how they are so eager to please. 

I love night time when I sit on the sofa and I have one Vizsla on my left and one on my right fast asleep and snuggly. Pure happiness for all.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I've loved this thread! It's so nice to see all the things that so many of them do, like the crooked trot along a path!

I've finally decided on some of my favourite traits, which are when we're cuddling on the sofa and he digs his head into the crook of my elbow between me and my body and groans/sighs like 'oh yeeeeh, I've been waiting for that all day'. Or nuzzling his head up in by my neck, last night he did that, then pressed his nose into my ear and blew out into my ear 

At the other end of the scale, the mad spinning jump he does when excited and he's found a really great stick or just particularly loves the weather! He loves things blowing in his face and even as a pup used to shove his face into the blowers in the car, now he stands facing the wind whenever it comes around the edge of our house.

Oh yes, and obviously the eyes... the eyes!!! So full of emotion and understanding! Last night I was telling the other half that MsW had responded to a post of mine saying that _'The Vizsla breed as a whole is known to have a strong, inborn protective instinct' _and Morris sat up on my lap into his most noble pose and stayed there until that particular conversation was over 

Oh yes! and like abatt, Morris will not settle unless we're both in one room, preferably sat down next to each other. Until that point he's twitchy and paces between us, taking it in turns to stare at us as if to say 'just sit down already!'


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

So many of these apply to my girl, such a great idea for a thread!

One of my favourite things Liesel does is when I'm sitting on the couch, usually watching TV or working on the laptop she will jump up beside me and sit, perfectly straight, her whole body facing me. She will just sit there, her face a few inches from my face, staring at me with a very serious expression. She'll do this for ages, I think it's a polite kind of begging for me to stroke her, but it cracks me up every time - her wrinkly face gives her the funniest stern expression. I might try and get a pic if she does it later on today.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

If you let my V. off with his leash still attached to his collar, he will first stop, fold the entire leash into a nice bundle, take it into his mouth and then will run around with it. We never seem to have a camera on, but should try and get a picture as he makes very nice folded bundles. He also tries to hide toys (sometimes two balls at once) in his mouth and then looks at you pretending there is nothing hidden in his mouth. He has this very funny look like you would see in a little kid!


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

Diesel at only 14 months instinctively knows when one of the children's not well he won't leave their side and when he wants to play but nobody has time or he's being ignored he will pinch something he shouldn't have flaunt it in front of you then leg it to hide under a bed


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Oh, and when he's waiting for his dinner and his teeth chatter with the anticipation. The first time it happened I was looking around the room for the noise!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 28, 2013)

I also love many of the traits already listed -

But, one of my favorites is the squeaky yawn when Desmond begins waking up. Don't know why I find it so incredibly cute.

Also, when we're in bed for the night. He sleeps right between us. I'll roll over to find two back feet straight up in the air, on my pillow, sticking out from under the blanket.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a couple I just LOVE... My Pup is a very brave boy for a pup, but every once in a while, especially at night late when I make him go out one last time. We make our way through the dark to the grass, and he does his business, and then races back to my shins and plants his weight against me for security, and we continue to gaze out into the blackness, and listen for a minute before we go back inside...

The other thing I just LOVE is watching him play... doesn't matter if it is a stick, a sock, a box, bone, toy, ball... he throws them way up or way across, and chases, and pushes, jumps... it just is so entertaining, I can sit an watch till he tires.


----------

